# Jay Cutler Reclaims the Mr. Olympia Title, Branch Warren Runner-Up



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Jay Cutler Reclaims the Mr. Olympia Title, Branch Warren Runner-Up by Joe Pietaro Becoming the first to reclaim the Mr. Olympia title, Jay Cutler defeated what has been called the deepest line-up in the contest???s history. The Las Vegas resident was the clear-cut fan favorite and obviously impressed the judges just as much. ???Everyone wrote [...]

*Read More...*


----------

